# Breeding rabbits



## mystang89 (Aug 20, 2012)

Am I doing something wrong?  I have 1 buck and 2 does.  The 2 does ranged from 7 months to 1 year and the buck is over a year.  I've had them for about 2 months now and out of the 2 does only one of them has tried to mate with the buck and that was a one time deal.  I have yet to have any of them get pregnant.  The buck is always willing it seems.  A little stupid, but willing.  I've tried putting the doe in the bucks cage which is about 2' x 4'.  The does just run around in a circle with the buck trying to catch up.  I've tried putting a board in the cage to cut the space in half but the does don't raise their rear end.  I've tried putting them in a neutral spot on top of a table.  Both the buck and the does just sit there.  I've even gone so far as to try whatever trick it is where you hold the does down, raise their rear end and let the buck do its thing.  The buck doesn't really like that and even when he gets over it and tries he then goes at her from the side.....like I said, a little stupid.  Anyway, I can't think of anything else to try.  I've read that the does are supposed to be willing 14 out of the 30 days in the month.  Well, someone needs to tell my does that because I've taken a look at their girl parts which are supposed to be all red and swollen when they are ready and not once where they red and swollen.  Almost always they are white and small.  The temperatures are around 70's - 85's F.  I don't want rabbits for pets, I want them to feed my family.  I already have a dog and 4 small kids.  That's all I need for pets.  Any hints or does anyone see something that I am doing wrong.  Please tell me.


----------



## animalmom (Aug 20, 2012)

Your buck may just be inexperienced... or he may be intimidated by your does.  He should get over both of those problems.

How long are you leaving the doe in with the buck?

Often at the start of our breeding season our bucks seem to be absolutely clueless as to what to do with the doe AND which end to do it to.  Seems that it takes a while for the buck to get the idea.  Meanwhile, while he is figuring it out, the doe gets quite bored with the whole process.  As I said this usually happens the first couple times when I start to rebreed the rabbits after the heat of the summer.

I leave the doe in with the buck for the day when this happens.  I check on them every hour or so, just to make sure everyone is being civil, and if I catch a mating then I'll pull her out.

I'll put her back in with the buck the next day just to improve the chance of conception.

Later in the breeding season I can put a doe in with a buck in the morning and he is all "wham, bam, thank you mam" and I see a good "bunny fall". When that happens I'll pull the doe back to her cage and then put her back with the buck in the evening for another session.  I seem to have more consistent conceptions when there are two breedings.

Give your buck the chance to figure it out.  Chances are he will and you will be off and breeding rabbits like, well like rabbits.  I hope to read in a few weeks time that your nesting boxes are filled with huge litters of kits.


----------



## sawfish99 (Aug 20, 2012)

So far, every time we have put our does in with a buck, there has been a breeding.  We did have 1 buck that bred a doe on 2 different cycles, and both times, the doe never go pregnant.  That buck now resides in a freezer.  
I would try breeding with a different buck.  Even if you don't purchase a different buck, find another breeder near you and offer $5 or $10 to breed.  Maybe it could be applied towards a buck purchase if your doe is bred by the buck.  At least that would tell you the problem is the doe or the buck.  

At 7-12 months, and average temps, they should be ready and willing to breed.


----------



## mystang89 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.
@ animalmom -  I was TOLD from the owner I bought the buck and doe from previously that the two had successfully mated before.  This was an owner from Craigslist though so you never know.  For how long I've left the doe with the buck I've gone from leaving her in their the whole night, to an hour, to 30 min to 10 min or so.  Most of the times its 30 min - 1 hour with me standing their saying, "Would you let him #$%$ you already!?" or "How do you NOT know which side that goes in?!"  Something colorful like that.  I've tried that buck with 3 different does so far and only had luck with one....she died in birth....Murphy's Law loves my house.
@ sawfish99 - I'm thinking about getting another buck just to see if they like the other better and if so I suppose I'll have to eat this one.  A shame since I like this one.


----------



## GLENMAR (Aug 20, 2012)

I am having the same problem. My buck and does are all about 8 months. I am really wanting full nestboxes. Hopefully when things cool down next month.
:/


----------



## Citylife (Aug 30, 2012)

Some bucks take longer to figure it out then others.  I wouldnt send him to freezer camp till a year old if he is not getting it.  Also, if they do breed and dont get prego there can be a few reasons.  If they are over weight, male is sterile from the heat (which can last 90 days).
I like having two bucks, as there are times I need them to get things done and I do not leave them together unsupervised.  I like to know who got bred.  Then within 6-8 hrs I will put her in again.  When bred I pull the female.  
Be prepared, the heat is going to affect alot of backyard breeding programs.  I had to put an a/c in mine quite sometime ago and just hope my bucks will not go sterile.
Good luck


----------



## mystang89 (Aug 31, 2012)

I ended up getting another buck New Zealand, a doe New Zealand and a doe Californian.  All of them ended up mating with both males but the New Zealand doe I originally had was the only one who I saw really raise her behind.  Hopefully the bucks aren't sterile because that would be alot of little bunnies.  The NZ that raised had just pulled out a bunch of fur the day before.  I believe it was a false prego which she ended up getting over much quicker than anticipated.  I just kinda threw her in with the other NZ buck just to see.  Well see in a few weeks whether I had success.


----------



## lovinglife (Aug 31, 2012)

Just don't give up.  I was having the same issue last fall.  Then this spring I bred the first doe, she took, couple weeks later bred the second doe, she took, then a couple weeks later bred the first doe again, she took, now I am butchering like 20 rabbits.  MAN, did not realize how fast they can fill up a small barn.  We have 8 in the freezer already and they are all 3 pounds or over dressed out.  I now have to start making soups and chili and what ever I can think up and can it to give me some freezer space for the beef we have getting ready for the processor...

Trust me it will happen and you won't know what to do with all the meat!


----------

